
PyCon 2012 Videos Are Up - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2012/03/11/pycon-2012-videos-are-up/
======
kennu
Introduction to PDB is interesting if you've never tried PDB yet (the Python
Debugger). The presenter shows an example of launching the debugger in the
middle of a Django request, just by adding import pdb; pdb.set_trace() in the
view code.

